# problem whie updating graphics driver in dell studio



## techno0065 (Nov 3, 2009)

hey guys i own dell studio 1555 with ati 4570 graphics card wich i bought june this year...today i saw an update on dells website of graphics card.i was able to update the driver bt got following error at the end of installation process
could not load file or assembly MOM.Implementation,version=2.0.3463.30896,Culture=neutral,Public key token=90ba9c70f846762e or one of its dependencies.the system cannot find the file specified
while cheking in device manager the driver is updated and every game runs fine probably better bt the problem is i cannot open catalyst control centre.while i try to open it it says cannot find the file.how should i get it to work.plz advise.i have win vista 64 bit home premium n 512mb ati 4570 card


----------



## iasb (Nov 4, 2009)

I've just bought a Dell Studio 1555 and met the exact same problem tonight. Any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## techno0065 (Nov 4, 2009)

hey guys plz reply...


----------



## otpsurvive (Nov 23, 2009)

Try unistalling all the drivers and re-download the latest drivers from game.amd.com and reinstall it.


----------



## r4gs (Nov 25, 2009)

I found that with nvidia drivers, I had to extract them to Dell's drivers folder on C drive and install them from there. It was the only way i could update the drivers.
Maybe you need to do a similar thing with ati drivers.

I used the Dell driver CD and extracted all drivers to the default folder, then i extracted nvidia's updated drivers to the same folder and installed

A simpler option is to go to Dell's website and download their driver updates.


----------

